# Welcome to MAC Chat regional!



## Janice (Mar 31, 2006)

Specktra.Net would like to welcome it's international visitors. Please utilize these new regional forums to communicate and correspond with other MAC addicts. Discuss local product launches, counter service, and favorite MA's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For those of you who use english as a second language, feel free to coverse with others in your native tongue if that makes you more comfortable!


----------

